# (NC) LR studs FC/AFC Small Craft Advisory FC/AFC/Implied Consent



## gunger (Dec 15, 2009)

Rough and Sly back in NC at stud for $1000. both EIC and CNM clear
Gary Unger 252-728-0548


----------

